# Festool RO 90



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a lot of great information about Festool on the site in general but I would like to hear thoughts on the RO 90. 

I would like to use it for casing, frame, crown, base, door, and window prep on NC and Res. Remodels that require low/no dust output. Is this the best option or should I be looking at the 125? I like the 3 modes and head attachments that the 90 offers but wonder if the 3.5" diameter is to small. 

Also thinking of the midi extractor. 

Thanks for all input/advice. 

Brian


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The 90 is very diverse and it sounds like it would be a good start and the ets 125 will probably follow before long. The midi is a nice size unit, I use the 26 but see that sometimes the midi would be a better fit. Read over the festool threads and also check out the fog www.festoolownersgroup.com


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I would take the 90 by far over the 125 for the interior uses you describe. It is a very handy sander with lots of cool uses.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I have been researching the system for approx 1 month and finally pulled the trigger last night. 

RO 90 with 36 extractor.....bigger than I thought I would go on the extractor end but the more I thought about it I just did not want to regret having a small extractor that needed dumped all the time. 

Excited to get it out of the box and put it to work. 

Brian


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Brian

Thats a great setup. Get yourself another length of hose and set of fittings to connect and life will be very good.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

It arrived today....now time to get to work.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> View attachment 12337
> 
> 
> It arrived today....now time to get to work.


now you'll need a cleaning tool sustainer and a sandpaper sustainer and ....:thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Get the hepa sticker on there, Chicks dig that.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

lolz..!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Get the hepa sticker on there, Chicks dig that.


Yep they swoon over that HEPA sticker.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yep they swoon over that HEPA sticker.


I find that the combination of that and 0 voc sells particularly well with a specific demographic, and there is a gender common denominator.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Xmark said:


> now you'll need a cleaning tool sustainer and a sandpaper sustainer and ....:thumbsup:


That is the truth. Sandpaper sustainer, hard pad, cleaning tools, and A LOT of sandpaper are on the way as I type.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> That is the truth. Sandpaper sustainer, hard pad, cleaning tools, and A LOT of sandpaper are on the way as I type.


Throw some interface pads on the pile. Those things take it to another place.


----------

